# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نکات فوق العاده انفجاری برای انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد+کارنامه 96 و 95

## Alirh

با توجه به اینکه درمورد انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد اطلاعات کمی هست لازم دونستم اطلاعاتی مهمی رو از تجربه شخصی این چند سال براتون بزارم

1.سیستم انتخاب رشته مثل سازمان سنجش هست یعنی به رتبه اول که رسید همه انتخاب ها بررسی میشن و بعد میره سراغ رتبه دوم.
پس این بی معنیه و بی فایده است که شما رتبه تون سرمرزی شده مثلا شهر زابل رو الویت اول بزارید تا شانستون بره بالا!!!

2.آزاد همانند پردیس خودگران جنسیت و منطفه(1 و 2 و 3) بودن و رتبه منطقه و رتبه کشوری هیچ تاثیری نداره فقط نمره تراز در هر زیر گروه ملاک سنجش هست 
مثلا برای پزشکی نمره تراز زیرگروه 1 و برای داروسازی نمره تراز زیرگروه 2 ملاک قرار میگیره

3.باتوجه به کارنامه هایی که دارم تاثیر سهمیه در آزاد به این صورته
سهمیه شهدا/سهمیه ایثارگر 25/سهمیه بسیج فعال/سهمیه ایثارگر 5 درصد/سهمیه مناطق
مهم:ممکن نیست از دوسهمیه همزمان استفاده کنید مثلا اگه سهمهی ایثارگر 5 درصد و بسیج فعال دارید سهمیه بسیج استفاده کنید خیلی تاثیرش بیشتره اینو تو کارنامه هایی که میزارم میتونید ببینید

4.تا لحظه آخر ازاد کدرشته محل اضافه میکنه و کم میکنه پارسال یادمه ساعت 12 شب انتخاب رشته تموم میشد ساعت 9 شب کد رشته اضافه کرد
حتما هر روز سایت رو برای بررسی تغییرات چک کنید

5.ازاد اطلاعاتی در مورد تعدا پذیرش در هر کد رشته محل نمیده و معلوم نیست چندتا میگیرن!

6.هر رشته ای قبول شدید سه راه دارید
برید ثبت نام کنید و شهریه بدید و دانشگاه شروع کنید
برید ثبت نام کنید و نصف شهریه بدید و اون رو تا سال دیگه نگه دارید(از کنکور سال بعد محروم نمیشید)
اصلا نرید ثبت نام و بازم از کنکور محروم نمیشید

7.بنا به ابلاغیه وزات علوم امسال همه دانشگاه ها چه دولتی و چه ازاد تکمیل ظرفیت ندارن ازاد سال های پیش 2 تکمیل ظرفیت جذاب در مهر و بهمن داشت که پزشکی هم میگرفت
ظاهرا امسال این تکمیل ظرفیت ها نیست پس اگه می خوایید برید و پشت کنکور نمونید رشته های پایین تر هم بزنید.نهایت مهر و بهمن متوجه میشید ازاد تکمیل ظرفیت داره هم چنان که دانشجو هستید تو تکمیل ظرفیت هم شرکت می کنید و اگه رشته تکمیل ظرفیت قبول شدید از قبلی انصراف میدید و میرید رشته جدیده رو می خونید

----------


## pourya78

> با توجه به اینکه درمورد انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد اطلاعات کمی هست لازم دونستم اطلاعاتی مهمی رو از تجربه شخصی این چند سال براتون بزارم
> 
> 1.سیستم انتخاب رشته مثل سازمان سنجش هست یعنی به رتبه اول که رسید همه انتخاب ها بررسی میشن و بعد میره سراغ رتبه دوم.
> پس این بی معنیه و بی فایده است که شما رتبه تون سرمرزی شده مثلا شهر زابل رو الویت اول بزارید تا شانستون بره بالا!!!
> 
> 2.آزاد همانند پردیس خودگران جنسیت و منطفه(1 و 2 و 3) بودن و رتبه منطقه و رتبه کشوری هیچ تاثیری نداره فقط نمره تراز در هر زیر گروه ملاک سنجش هست 
> مثلا برای پزشکی نمره تراز زیرگروه 1 و برای داروسازی نمره تراز زیرگروه 2 ملاک قرار میگیره
> 
> 3.باتوجه به کارنامه هایی که دارم تاثیر سهمیه در آزاد به این صورته
> ...


بسیج فعالم چجوری بگم بهشون تاثیربدن ؟؟؟؟

----------


## hyun jung

> بسیج فعالم چجوری بگم بهشون تاثیربدن ؟؟؟؟


واسه انتخاب رشته باید از بین گزینه ها سهمیه ی بسیج فعال رو انتخاب کنین و کدی که دارین رو وارد کنین

----------


## pourya78

> واسه انتخاب رشته باید از بین گزینه ها سهمیه ی بسیج فعال رو انتخاب کنین و کدی که دارین رو وارد کنین


همینی که نوشته کد بسیجی دیگه؟
برا بسیج  دانش آموزی هم قبوله؟؟؟؟

----------


## hyun jung

> همینی که نوشته کد بسیجی دیگه؟
> برا بسیج  دانش آموزی هم قبوله؟؟؟؟


نمیدونم خودم سهمیه نداشتم ولی روشش همینه. اینکه کدوم کد هستش نمیدونم

----------


## KONKORI2018

سلام
من چرا پیدا نمیکنم این کد دوازده رقمی بسیج فعال رو کدوم قسمت بنویسم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟لطف  ا راهنماییم کنین :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Alirh



----------


## hyun jung



----------


## Negar_B

من فکرنمیکنم بشه سهمیه پنج درصدیو عوض کردچون سهمیه کنکورسراسری هم همینه پارسال هم همینطورشد فکرمیکنم که اعتراضازیادشداگرکه سهمیه ازاد باشه میشه بسیج فعالوتاثیرداد:/بازم بپرسید.تکمیلم پارسال میگفتند انگار که نیست ولی بود۳مرحله ازادفکرکنم سراسریم ۱مرحله بازم باید احتیاط کرد وبه امید تکمیل نموند

----------


## pourya78

امکان ویرایش داره آزاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## KONKORI2018

> واسه انتخاب رشته باید از بین گزینه ها سهمیه ی بسیج فعال رو انتخاب کنین و کدی که دارین رو وارد کنین


کجای صفحه انتخاب رشته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اخه هیچی بجز انتخاب شهر و رشته نیست که

----------


## hyun jung

> کجای صفحه انتخاب رشته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اخه هیچی بجز انتخاب شهر و رشته نیست که


پارسال بود. برای ورود به صفحه انتخاب رشته و ثبتش باید انتخاب میکردیم

----------


## Soroush313

> واسه انتخاب رشته باید از بین گزینه ها سهمیه ی بسیج فعال رو انتخاب کنین و کدی که دارین رو وارد کنین


آخه برای من گزینه ای نیست که انتخابش کنم
جلوی سهمیه خط تیره کشیده

----------


## hyun jung

> آخه برای من گزینه ای نیست که انتخابش کنم
> جلوی سهمیه خط تیره کشیده


من امکان ورود به اون بخش رو ندارم. تا جایی که یادمه پارسال انتخاب میکردیم که سهمیه ی عادی هستیم یا بسیج یا ایثارگر. قبل از اینکه بخوایم انتخاب رشته ثبت بشه
از دوستانی که امسال کنکور دادن لطفا بگردن ببینن میتونن راهش رو پیدا کنن.

----------


## hyun jung

> آخه برای من گزینه ای نیست که انتخابش کنم
> جلوی سهمیه خط تیره کشیده


میشه عکس بگیرین؟

----------


## Soroush313

> میشه عکس بگیرین؟

----------


## KONKORI2018

> 


منم این مشکلو دارم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## LI20

دوستا بعد ثبت نهایی برای شما هم ارور میده ؟

----------


## hyun jung

انگار کلا عوض کردن سیستم رو. چون اصلا این شکلی نبود پارسال

----------


## LI20

بعد ثبت نهایی این ارور واسم میاد

----------


## _ Joker _

> بعد ثبت نهایی این ارور واسم میاد


 
سلام
متاسفانه سرور های آزاد ضعیفه و هنگامی که تعداد زیادی از افراد بهش هجوم میبرن قیرپاچ می کنه لطفا اول صبح یا آخر شب و یا از روز جمعه به بعد انتخاب رشته کنین
در ضمن تا سه شنبه هفته ی آینده یعنی 30 مرداد وقت دارین تا انتخاب رشته کنین بنابراین نگران نباشین

----------


## LI20

> سلام
> متاسفانه سرور های آزاد ضعیفه و هنگامی که تعداد زیادی از افراد بهش هجوم میبرن قیرپاچ می کنه لطفا اول صبح یا آخر شب و یا از روز جمعه به بعد انتخاب رشته کنین
> در ضمن تا سه شنبه هفته ی آینده یعنی 30 مرداد وقت دارین تا انتخاب رشته کنین بنابراین نگران نباشین


خیلی ممنون اخه یکی گف فقط امروز مهلت دارم

----------


## Alirh

ازاد 96

----------


## Unfriendly

برای آزاد هم تکمیل ظرفیت حذف شده؟!!!!!!

واتتتت د فااااااا

چقدر میخواید بفروشید مگههه  :Yahoo (21): 

همیشه حتی اونایی که سه رقمی شدن و روزانه قبول میشن آزاد رو میزنن و قبولیا رو پر میکنن ولی نمیرن و تو تکمیل ظرفیت بقیه افراد میرفتن

الان دیگه ....

حیف 38 تومن  :Yahoo (21):

----------

